# PCGH Videowettbewerb (Ausgabe 08/2011)



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (15. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Hier erfahren Sie, wie Sie am Wettbewerb teilnehmen, wie Sie Ihr Werk im **Videobereich unserer Webseite** hochladen, was Sie gewinnen können und wie wir die Gewinner ermitteln:*

Bei Facebook, Youtube und Co. sind neben Musik-Clips oder Filmschnipseln  mit lustigem Inhalt immer mehr Spiele-Videos zu finden, die Lösungswege  beschreiben oder wie in einer Art virtuellen Sportschau spektakuläre  Spielszenen oder Analysen von Clan-Spielen zeigen.

Zu gewinnen gibt es *drei Asus Grafikkarten im Gesamtwert von 900 Euro *(Asus Geforce GTX580 DCII, Asus Geforce GTX560 DCII und Asus Geforce GT520 SL). Teilnahmeschluss ist der *15.8.2011*. Um die Gewinner zu ermitteln, führen wir eine Umfrage im Forum durch, bei alle Wettbewerbsteilnehmer aber auch alle anderen PC-Games-Hardware-Leser für ihr Lieblingvideo abstimmen können. Die Gewinner werden dann ebenfalls im Forum bekannt gegeben. 

Jeder Teilnehmer kann mehrere Videos hochladen und im Forum als Kommentarposting verlinken, zum Wettbewerb zugelassen wird aber immer nur ein Video pro User. Bis zum Wettbewerbsende müsst Ihr das Video, das für den Wettbewerb zählen soll, entsprechend kennzeichnen (via "Beitrag bearbeiten"). Andernfalls behalten wir uns vor, eigenhändig ein Video für die Abstimmung auszuwählen. Empfohlen wird die Nutzung von Hardwareclips. Wir werden aber auch Youtube-Videos zulassen.

*Anleitung: Videos auf video.pcgameshardware.de hochladen*
Bevor Sie Ihr Spiele-Video im Videobereich unserer Webseite hochladen können, müssen Sie sich dort mit Ihrem Benutzernamen und Passwort anmelden. Nutzer ohne Account können sich hier kostenlos registrieren. 

Klicken Sie nun zum Hochladen Ihres Videos „Upload“ in der Navigationsleiste und geben Sie auf der sich anschließend öffnenden Seite den Titel sowie eine Kurzbeschreibung Ihres Videos und themenbezogenen Tags ein – im Fall unseres Dirt 3-Videos waren das: _Dirt 3_; _Codemasters_; _Rennspiel_. Vergeben Sie im nächsten Schritt die USK-Kennzeichnung, machen Sie unter „Videokategorien“ einen Haken bei „Spiele“ und wählen Sie bei „Freischaltung“ „sofort“. Klicken Sie jetzt auf „weiter“ und suchen Sie Ihre Video-Datei. *Wichtig:* Der Name darf nicht länger als 48 Zeichen sein. Mit „Upload“ starten Sie den Hochladevorgang, der je nach Dateigröße mehrere Minuten dauert. Notieren Sie sich abschließend noch die *Video-URL* für die Gewinnspielteilnahme und binden Sie das Video per Antwort in diesen Thread ein.

Die Maximallänge für das Wettbewerbs-Video beträgt 3 Minuten (180 Sekunden). Das Video muss vom Teilnehmer eigenhändig erstellt worden sein und darf kein urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material (z. B. Musik) beinhalten. Die Tonspur darf nur den Original-Ton des Spiels beinhalten.

*Beispiel:* 
[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/2657/Dirt-3-Rally-Impressionen[/HWCLIP]

Der Quellcode muss dieses Format haben (Link austauschen nicht vergessen!): [HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/2657/Dirt-3-Rally-Impressionen[/HWCLIP]

*Weitere Hinweise:*
- Spielszenen aus beschlagnahmten/indizierten Spielen dürfen nicht zu sehen sein. PC Games Hardware behält sich vor, Videos mit übertriebenen Gewaltdarstellungen, z. B. Gewaltsszenen aus USK18-Spielen und anstößigen Inhalten vom Wettbewerb auszuschließen. Dies gilt auch für Spiele mit niedrigerer USK-Freigabe, die z. B. durch Blood-/ Nude-Patches modifiziert wurden. Zum besseren Verständnis die Interpretation der USK: 



Spoiler



Die Kennzeichnung „Keine Jugendfreigabe“ schließt jedoch aus,
•    dass Spielinhalte Gewalttaten in der Alltagswirklichkeit legitimieren und Parallelen zur Realität nahelegen;
•    dass sich „Selbstjustiz“ als bewährtes Mittel zur Durchsetzung von Gerechtigkeit vermittelt;
•    dass drastisch inszenierte und grafisch detailliert aufbereitete Gewalttaten gegen menschlich oder menschenähnlich gestaltete Spielfiguren die Spielhandlung prägen;
•    dass gewaltbeherrschte Spielaufgaben alle anderen Spielelemente dominieren;
•    dass das Spiel nur erfolgreich beendet werden kann, wenn Spielfiguren eliminiert werden, die nicht als Gegner auftreten;
•    dass Kriegsbegeisterung vermittelt und Gewaltfolgen explizit bagatellisiert werden.


- Mitarbeiter und Angehörige von PC Games Hardware/Computec Media AG sind vom Wettbewerb ausgeschlossen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*Nachtrag zur Urheberrechtsdiskussion:*
Der Wettbewerbsteilnehmer ist für die urheberrechtlichen Verwertungsrechte der gezeigten Spiele im Rahmen dieses Wettbewerbs selbst verantwortlich und hat Sorge zu tragen, dass eine Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers gegeben ist. Der Gewinnspielveranstalter behält sich vor offensichtlich rechtswidrig eingestellte Videos vom Gewinnspiel auszuschließen und aus dem öffentlichen Raum zu entfernen.


----------



## Bennz (5. Juli 2011)

1. Video ohne bedeutung für den Wettbewerb


Spoiler



[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/2844/FEAR-3-Uncut--cut-für-PCGH-wetbewerb[/HWCLIP]



2. Video ohne bedeutung.


Spoiler



[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/2852/Black-Ops-CTF-Run--HD[/HWCLIP]



3. Video für den wettbewerb
[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/2987/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Gute-Zeiten--Schlechte-Zeiten[/HWCLIP]


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Juli 2011)

Im Startposting fehlen noch einige Angaben, die liefern wir nach. Grundsätzlich sollten keine gewaltverherrlichenden Szenen zu sehen sein.


----------



## Shantyboost (5. Juli 2011)

Ich habe schon ein Video gemacht, aber ich habe da Musik drin für die ich nicht die Rechte habe, ist das schlimm ?


----------



## daywalker4536 (5. Juli 2011)

Kann man auch mehrere Videos hochladen um seine Chancen zu erhöhen?. Werden aktivere User im Geheimen bevorzugt oder haben alle die gleiche Chance?.

Gehört zwar nicht zum Thema aber schade das HWClips eine nicht so ganz gute Videoqualität besitzt. Ich könnt da Sachen hochladen .


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

daywalker4536 schrieb:


> Werden aktivere User im Geheimen bevorzugt oder haben alle die gleiche Chance?.


 
Das wäre ungerecht, alle User haben die gleiche Chance, egal ob sie 40k Posts haben oder nur einen.


----------



## VNSR (5. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Spieleonkel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe 2 Fragen:

Ist nicht urheberrechtlich geschützte Musik zugelassen?
Darf die Anzahl der Videos varriieren, oder darf jeder User nur 1 Video hochladen?
Wo fängt Gewaltverherrlichung an? In Shooter passiert es gelegentlich, dass jemand umfällt^^ und ein wenig Blut spritzt. Z.B. Crysis 2, BC2, STALKER o.Ä.

@daywalker


> Kann man auch mehrere Videos hochladen um seine Chancen zu erhöhen?. Werden aktivere User im Geheimen bevorzugt oder haben alle die gleiche Chance?.


 
Soweit ich es verstanden habe, stimmt die Community ab und nicht die Redaktion.


----------



## daywalker4536 (5. Juli 2011)

VNSR schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Fragen:
> 
> Ist nicht urheberrechtlich geschützte Musik zugelassen?
> Darf die Anzahl der Videos varriieren, oder darf jeder User nur 1 Video hochladen?
> ...



Aso ^^. Also nur Crysis 2 Videos? hehe. Aber ich sehe gerade ohne Musik die urheberrechtlich geschützt ist. Ohne ist doch langweilig .


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Juli 2011)

*WICHTIG:* *Es gibt einige Ergänzungen/Präzisierungen bei den Wettbewerbsbedingungen!*

1. Jeder Teilnehmer kann mehrere Videos hochladen und im Forum als Kommentarposting verlinken, zum Wettbewerb zugelassen wird aber immer nur ein Video pro User. Bis zum Wettbewerbsende müsst Ihr das Video, das für den Wettbewerb zählen soll, entsprechend kennzeichnen (via "Beitrag bearbeiten"). Andernfalls behalten wir uns vor, eigenhändig ein Video für die Abstimmung auszuwählen. Empfohlen wird die Nutzung von Hardwareclips. Wir werden aber auch Youtube-Videos zulassen.

2. Das Video muss vom Teilnehmer eigenhändig erstellt worden sein und darf kein urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material (z. B. Musik) beinhalten. Die Tonspur darf nur den Original-Ton des Spiels beinhalten.

3. Spielszenen aus beschlagnahmten/indizierten Spielen dürfen nicht zu sehen sein. PC Games Hardware behält sich vor, Videos mit übertriebenen Gewaltdarstellungen, z. B. Gewaltsszenen aus USK18-Spielen und anstößigen Inhalten vom Wettbewerb auszuschließen. Dies gilt auch für Spiele mit niedrigerer USK-Freigabe, die z. B. durch Blood-/ Nude-Patches modifiziert wurden. Zum besseren Verständnis die Interpretation der USK:



> Die Kennzeichnung „Keine Jugendfreigabe“ schließt jedoch aus,
> • dass Spielinhalte Gewalttaten in der Alltagswirklichkeit legitimieren und Parallelen zur Realität nahelegen;
> • dass sich „Selbstjustiz“ als bewährtes Mittel zur Durchsetzung von Gerechtigkeit vermittelt;
> • dass drastisch inszenierte und grafisch detailliert aufbereitete Gewalttaten gegen menschlich oder menschenähnlich gestaltete Spielfiguren die Spielhandlung prägen;
> ...


----------



## Hardwareclips (5. Juli 2011)

daywalker4536 schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht zum Thema aber schade das HWClips eine nicht so ganz gute Videoqualität besitzt. Ich könnt da Sachen hochladen .


 
Hallo daywalker4536,

die Standard-Qualität (die auch hier per Embed zu sehen ist) beträgt 420p - (noch) nicht jeder hat die nötige Bandbreite/Flatrate um ein paar hundert Megabyte nur für ein Video zu opfern. Insbesondere für mobile Endgeräte reicht diese Auflösung und Qualität. 

Falls diese Auflösung deinen Qualitätsansprüchen nicht reichen sollte kannst du dir natürlich immer noch das gewünschte Video in HD (per Klick auf den HD-Button im Player) betrachten - bei passenden Quellmaterial ist dann auch wirklich "HD" drin wo "HD" drauf steht 

Für das Beispielvideo wäre die HD-Variante z.B. hier zu finden:
Dirt 3: Rally Impressionen | PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE - Video Portal powered by Hardwareclips.com

Viele Grüße,
dein Hardwareclips-Team


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> 3. Spielszenen aus beschlagnahmten/indizierten Spielen dürfen nicht zu sehen sein. PC Games Hardware behält sich vor, Videos mit übertriebenen Gewaltdarstellungen, z. B. Gewaltsszenen aus USK18-Spielen und anstößigen Inhalten vom Wettbewerb auszuschließen. Dies gilt auch für Spiele mit niedrigerer USK-Freigabe, die z. B. durch Blood-/ Nude-Patches modifiziert wurden. Zum besseren Verständnis die Interpretation der USK:


 
An der Stelle sei ausdrücklich daraufhin gewiesen, dass das Posten oder Verlinken derartiger Aufnahmen nicht nur gegen die Wettberwerbs-, sondern auch allgemein gegen die Forenregeln verstößt. (Ahnundung typischerweise 3 Punkte)


Bezüglich Urheberrecht, ehe eine Diskussion losbricht:
Laut deutscher Gesetzgebung ist afaik jede Aufnahme urheberrechtlich geschützt und wir können nicht in jedem Einzelfall nachprüfen (bzw. rechtskräftig eigentlich gar nicht), ob der Ersteller eines Videos die Lizenz hat, sie zu verwenden.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juli 2011)

Einmal konkret auf Punkt 3 bezogen:

Als Beispiel mal BC 2:
erschießen, messern, oder durch Granate den Gegner töten.

zählt das schon als übertriebene Gewaltdarstellung?
Falls ja hat sich der Wettbewerb so gut wie erledigt für mich 

Edit: Musik selbst "komponieren" und dann über die Tonspur ziehen sollte gehen oder?
Edit: Und vorgefertigte Geräusche aus einem Videobearbeitungsprogramm? wie siehts damit aus?


----------



## Bennz (5. Juli 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Edit: Musik selbst "komponieren" und dann über die Tonspur ziehen sollte gehen oder?
> Edit: Und vorgefertigte Geräusche aus einem Videobearbeitungsprogramm? wie siehts damit aus?


 
in der richtung sind die Regeln klar, nur der ton vom Spiel selber mehr nicht.


----------



## DieWahrenProgamer (6. Juli 2011)

Ich habe eine Frage: Oben steht:



> Das Video muss vom Teilnehmer eigenhändig erstellt worden sein und darf kein urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material (z. B. Musik) beinhalten. Die Tonspur darf nur den Original-Ton des Spiels beinhalten.



Aber wenn nur die Originalspur des Spiels drin sein darf, wie soll man dann noch extra Musik reinmixen??? Oder heisst das, dass man selber nicht reden darf????


----------



## Bennz (6. Juli 2011)

DieWahrenProgamer schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage: Oben steht:
> 
> 
> 
> Aber wenn nur die Originalspur des Spiels drin sein darf, wie soll man dann noch extra Musik reinmixen??? Oder heisst das, dass man selber nicht reden darf????


 
keine extras dazu, wenn in deinem spiel nur brumbrum vom motor kommt, sollte auch nur brumbrum in deinem video sein.


----------



## Speedy1988 (7. Juli 2011)

*Das Folgende Video ist für den Wettbewerb bestimmt!!!!!!*
*So mein Finaler Beitrag!!!!*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hy6Dg77_-oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Speedy1988 (7. Juli 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Einmal konkret auf Punkt 3 bezogen:
> 
> Als Beispiel mal BC 2:
> erschießen, messern, oder durch Granate den Gegner töten.
> ...



Die regeln sind doch klar keine gewalt am besten du stellst ein racing Video zur verfügung Jungö.  oder halt von einem anderen spiel was ab zwölf ist oder so  als viel spass beim suchen gihihi


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Juli 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Einmal konkret auf Punkt 3 bezogen:
> 
> Als Beispiel mal BC 2:
> erschießen, messern, oder durch Granate den Gegner töten.
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, wie explizit solche Vorgänge in dem Spiel dargestellt werden, aber der Gewaltrad des zweiten Videos in diesem Beitrag ist z. B. absolut okay. (Das erste Video habe ich nicht angesehen.) Tötungsszenen als solche sind akzeptabel, es sollen halt grundsätzlich keine blutrünstigen Metzeleinen, Hinrichtungen, Verstümmelungen etc. zu sehen sein.


----------



## Speedy1988 (7. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie explizit solche Vorgänge in dem Spiel dargestellt werden, aber der Gewaltrad des zweiten Videos in diesem Beitrag ist z. B. absolut okay. (Das erste Video habe ich nicht angesehen.) Tötungsszenen als solche sind akzeptabel, es sollen halt grundsätzlich keine blutrünstigen Metzeleinen, Hinrichtungen, Verstümmelungen etc. zu sehen sein.


 
na toll und ich kammel muss ein rennspiel rein stell hätt ich das gewust aber naja 

mal ne frage wie kann mann seinen avatar bearbeiten hir bin neu in diesen forum


----------



## Schtueg (7. Juli 2011)

hier mein Beitrag:
[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/2843/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-DIRT-3-Best-Move-Ever[/HWCLIP]



DIRT 3 - Best Move Ever - YouTube


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. Juli 2011)

Dann versuch ich mich mal mit einem Zusammenschnitt verschiedener Crysis 2 Multiplayer-Szenen, die mir beim Zocken unheimlich Laune gemacht haben 

[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/2863/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Crysis-2-Fragtime[/HWCLIP]


----------



## e$cape (7. Juli 2011)

Hier ist zwar noch musik drinn aber bin gerade dabei es weiter zu bearbeiten 

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/2866/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-dVbClan-Montage[/HWCLIP]


----------



## >ExX< (7. Juli 2011)

Mein vorläufiges Video, ich hoffe das passt 
[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/2867/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Battlefield-Bad-Company-2-Gameplay-Scenes[/HWCLIP]
Bitte dieses Video für den Contest in die Wertung nehmen


----------



## Taitan (8. Juli 2011)

Sind diese Spielevideos an sich nicht auch urheberrechtlich geschützt?


----------



## snaapsnaap (8. Juli 2011)

Es ist doch dein Spiel und du machst die Videos selbst, wenn überhaupt gehört dir das Urheberrecht oder nicht?

Fragen an PCGH: 

- Würde mich generell eine Untermalung von (urheberrechtlichfreier) Musik [solche solls ja durchaus geben] interessieren.


----------



## Kotor (8. Juli 2011)

Hi,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUU73LOM-mM       Dirt 3 Ingame youtube upload
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTDQgju_HUM        Dirt 3 Fraps Aufnahme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj9dtmm6hSs         Sound mit Notebook Line In aufgenommen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nh6SUTr1E8         Sound mit Notebook Micro aufgenommen

Grüße
Novostars Team


----------



## montecuma (8. Juli 2011)

Wie siehts mit Videobearbeitung aus? Darf man z.B. erklärenden Text oder  Bilder ins Video einblenden? Schneiden und Übergangseffekte sind wohl  erlaubt... nehme an Sachen wie Slowmo oder Speedups dann auch, oder? 

Bin ja mal gespannt für was die Leute dann nachher voten... vermutlich  hat man mit dem populärstem Spiel (was wahrscheinlich irgendein  aktueller Shooter ist) die besseren Gewinnchancen als mit einem nicht so  bekannten/beliebten Spiel, auch wenn das was im Video gezeigt wird  eigentlich interessanter, spektakulärer oder lustiger ist .


----------



## zuogolpon (8. Juli 2011)

Mich wundert es etwas, dass ich jedesmal Werbung gucken muss...

Hoffentlich verdient PCGH da wenigstens was.


----------



## marvelmaster (8. Juli 2011)

Warum is das VIdeo nur auf 180 Sekunden begrenzt T.T





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GFtr9fHd4pY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hier nen anderer Link weil Urheberrechtsbla-.-  http://www.tm-tube.com/video/13590/dfd.+Talent+Squad+Promotion

Ursprünglich ein Werbevideo für DFD. Diesen Clan gibt es aber leider in der Form nichtmehr

Das Video hier drunter ist anscheinend auch nicht Zugelassen, deswegen bitte mein Just Cause 2 Video ein paar Seiten Weiter für den Contest registrieren 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjAY72aG5Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juli 2011)

@marvelmaster:
Das Video hast aber nicht du gemacht oder?
richtig Skripte erstellt wo die Kamera herzufahren hat?
Außerdem ist da Sound drin, der nicht zum Spiel gehört 
Und die Werbung für das Studio hätteste ja weglassen können 



Edit: @all: gehen bei euch die FPS eigentlich auch so stark runter wenn ihr mit Fraps aufnehmt?
oder nutzt ihr ein anderes Programm?


----------



## marvelmaster (8. Juli 2011)

Das Tera video habich komplet selber zusammen geschnippelt und die Musik ist Lizensfrei.

Das DFD Video is ebenfalls selber gemacht, bis auf die Musik. Aber für den Contest ist das eh zu lang.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juli 2011)

Dann Hut ab, ist sehr gut geworden 

wie kann ich das TMNF Video eigentlich sehen?
Für D geht es nicht -.-


----------



## marvelmaster (8. Juli 2011)

was meinst du mit "d"

Kann man das nicht sehen? Hm dann hat youtube das bestimmt gesperrt :\ hier nen anderer Externer Link

http://www.tm-tube.com/video/13590/dfd.+Talent+Squad+Promotion


----------



## VRTWolverine (8. Juli 2011)

HI, 
hier ist mein Video für den Wettbewerb:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=alWSDS4wYNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das Gelaber im Hintergrund is von meinen Teamkollegen. Somit erschwerte Bedingungen.  Dazu kommt noch, dass ich da zum ersten Mal auf dieser Strecke gefahren bin, das komplette HUD ausgeschaltet war und die Fahrhilfen (wie es sich gehört  ) waren auch AUS.


----------



## Kotor (8. Juli 2011)

@>ExX<:
Natürlich gehen die Frames runter wenn man mit Fraps aufnimmt. Ich denke es stellt sich auch die Frage wohin das Fraps video gespeichert wird. Ich speichere meine 4320x900 fraps videos auf eine Sata3 (6GB/s) Platte von der das jeweilige Spiel NICHT gestartet wurde. Hab eine "schwache" ATI HD 5770. 
Während der Aufnahme bleibt fast kein Spiel ruckelfrei. Ein anderes Programm habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juli 2011)

meine Fraps Videos sind auf hlaf size gestellt und 60fps, bei Bad Company 2 läuft es eig immer mit nur 25 bis 30 fps, ohne fraps dann mit 40 bis 80fps
GTX 460 OC^^
Edit: hab auch ne Platte wo ich das drauf speicher, Spiel selbst ist auf ner anderen.
ist allerdings nur SATA 2 und 5400rpm  Notebookplatte^^

@marvelmaster: danke, D=Deutschland


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Juli 2011)

soweit ich mich mittlerweile durch google informieren konnte, ist es wohl so, dass wenn man fraps auf 60fps einstellt und die framerate einmal unter 60 kommt, er dann automatisch auf 30 runterregelt. und es scheint auch so, dass - obwohl man lock frames ausgeschalten hat - die frames im game auch runterregelt... -.- finde ich auch nervig! hab mittlerweile aber auch einige andere programme durchprobiert und so richtig funktioniert hat keines. bzw. hätte man bei vielen eine vollversion kaufen müssen, um gescheit aufzeichnen zu können.
gregion 3.1 war noch ganz ok, auch wenn es ziemlich kacke aussieht ^^ aber das kann man sich mal anschauen


----------



## montecuma (8. Juli 2011)

Wie lange dauert es bis die Videos freigeschaltet werden (bei sofort natürlich markiert)? Oder ist was technisch schief gelaufen... gibt's irgendwelche Beschnränkungen bei der Platform, die nirgendwo erwähnt sind? Der Upload war angeblich erfolgreich und ich hab auch nen Link bekommen (vor ca. 2 Stunden), aber unter diesem Link is nix 
edit) Mittlerweile ist es da...


----------



## Taitan (9. Juli 2011)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Es ist doch dein Spiel und du machst die Videos selbst, wenn überhaupt gehört dir das Urheberrecht oder nicht?


 
Hmm. Wenn ich mich ins Kino setze und die Kamera dabei laufen lassen würde, wäre das Video auch mein Urheberrecht. Soviel steht fest. Aber verstoße ich bei der Anfertigung gegen fremdes Urheberrecht? Ich frag nur, weil ja bei machen Spielen im Vorspann halt immer "all rights reserved", "all *blablablabla* are in ownership of *blublublblub*".


----------



## Bennz (9. Juli 2011)

Taitan schrieb:


> Hmm. Wenn ich mich ins Kino setze und die Kamera  dabei laufen lassen würde, wäre das Video auch mein Urheberrecht. Soviel  steht fest. Aber verstoße ich bei der Anfertigung gegen fremdes  Urheberrecht? Ich frag nur, weil ja bei machen Spielen im Vorspann halt  immer "all rights reserved", "all *blablablabla* are in ownership of  *blublublblub*".


 
puuh, schwere Geburt.

Ein Film ist zum Kucken da, sitzt du im Kino machst ne aufnahme ist das  Urheberrechts Verletzung. Ein Spiel ist zum Spielen da, wo man in die  Handlung eingreifen kann/muss. machst du davon ein Video ist es Keine  Urheberrecht verletzung, weil es ja durch dein Video ja keiner Spielen kann.  so wird ich mir das denken.


----------



## montecuma (9. Juli 2011)

Das Tera Video wirkt in der Tat sehr professionell. Diese Anweisung hier ist allerdings recht eindeutig:


PCGH_Spieleonkel schrieb:


> Die Tonspur darf nur den Original-Ton des Spiels beinhalten.


 
    Btw, man hätte auch darauf hinweisen können, dass z.B. MKVs nicht  hochgeladen werden können (bei hardwareclips)... selbiges gilt möglicherweise für MP4s  (ungetestet). AVIs gehen auf jeden Fall mit Xvid - ob h264 in AVI  funktionieren würde weiß ich auch nicht - solchen Unsinn braucht man  aber auch gar nicht erst anfangen :p

   Hier mal ein Beitrag von mir *g*:

   [HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/2883/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Sokoban1984DOSKultspiel[/HWCLIP]

 (PS: Das war aufwendiger als es scheint, da Fraps und MSI Afterburner nur  aus Vollbildapplikationen und aus Videos aufnehmen können. So musste also  ein Desktopaufnahmeprogramm gefunden werden um dieses mit DosBox unter  Windows 7 64bit zum Laufen gebrachte uralte Spiel aufnehmen zu können:  CamStudio. Blöderweise wollte dies einfach keinen Sound mit aufnehmen,  sodass ich dies parallel mit einem weiteren Programm aufnehmen und  nachher dann noch extras zuschnippeln musste. Dann hab' ich wie oben  schon angedeutet nach x264 in mkv encodiert, was aber der Videohoster  nicht annimmt Da ich es nicht ein Zweites mal enkodieren wollte gings  nochmal an's Schneiden der Originaldatei. Desweiteren nahm das  Programm nur mit 200 fps auf, was meinem normalerweise benutzten  Encoderfrontend Probleme bereitete (und hardwareclips vermutlich eh auch  nicht angenommen hätte), sodass ich auch hier auf ein anderes Programm  umschwenken musste (Avidemux) um auf 30fps runter zu konvertieren.)


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juli 2011)

Bennz schrieb:


> Ein Spiel ist zum Spielen da, wo man in die  Handlung eingreifen kann/muss. machst du davon ein Video ist es Keine  Urheberrecht verletzung, weil es ja durch dein Video ja keiner Spielen kann.  so wird ich mir das denken.



So einfach ist es nicht. Videospiele gelte als Laufbilder (Achtung, nicht mit dem geschützten Programmcode verwechseln) §95 UrhG.

Aber vielleicht könntet ihr jetzt bitte die Urheberrechtsdiskussion auslagern. Es wird sich bereits darüber schlau gemacht.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. Juli 2011)

was als codec gut funktioniert ist wmv und der komprimiert auch recht kompakt


----------



## VNSR (9. Juli 2011)

montecuma schrieb:


> (PS: Das war aufwendiger als es scheint, da Fraps und MSI Afterburner nur aus Vollbildapplikationen und aus Videos aufnehmen können. So musste also ein Desktopaufnahmeprogramm gefunden werden um dieses mit DosBox unter Windows 7 64bit zum Laufen gebrachte uralte Spiel aufnehmen zu können: CamStudio. ...)


 
Fraps kann das auch. Bei einem Häckchen bei "Monitor Aero desktop" werden auch die Desktopaktivitäten aufgenommen.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> hab mittlerweile aber auch einige andere programme durchprobiert und so richtig funktioniert hat keines. bzw. hätte man bei vielen eine vollversion kaufen müssen, um gescheit aufzeichnen zu können.
> gregion 3.1 war noch ganz ok, auch wenn es ziemlich kacke aussieht ^^ aber das kann man sich mal anschauen


 
Hast du auch schon MSI Afterburner und Playclaw ausprobiert? Mit denen klappt es auch recht gut.

Aber man sieht's schon wieder. Jedes mal wenn ein Wettbewerb bevorsteht, gibt es wieder plötzlich Neuanmeldungen. VRTWolverine: 1 Beitrag, Kotor 3 Beiträge 

Hier noch mal ein paar ältere Vids von mir. Die sind nicht für den Contest gedacht, da sie Musik enthalten. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd8Fn8VC8io
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bFbFBSGDrs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXpfoGesPOM


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. Juli 2011)

playclaw braucht auch eine vollversion, damit man anständig aufnehmen kann. dass der afterburner das kann, wusste ich nicht. werde ich bei gelegenheit aber mal ausprobieren. sieht auf den ersten blick ordentlich aus  danke für die tipps!


----------



## Kotor (9. Juli 2011)

VNSR schrieb:


> Aber man sieht's schon wieder. Jedes mal wenn ein Wettbewerb bevorsteht, gibt es wieder plötzlich Neuanmeldungen. VRTWolverine: 1 Beitrag, Kotor 3 Beiträge



Natürlich ! - hab ein tolles Desktopwallpaper und schon etliche Videos -> also bin ich bei beiden Wettbewerben dabei.

Mehr videos gibt es hier zu sehen: YouTube - ‪Kanal von kotor23‬‏


----------



## VRTWolverine (9. Juli 2011)

> Aber man sieht's schon wieder. Jedes mal wenn ein Wettbewerb bevorsteht,  gibt es wieder plötzlich Neuanmeldungen. VRTWolverine: 1 Beitrag, Kotor  3 Beiträge


Tja, leider geht hier nix ohne Anmeldung 
Hab durch n Teamkollegen davon erfahren. Und da is uns sofort n nettes Video in den Sinn gekommen. Er spielt nämlich auch eine kleine Hauptrolle darin  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q5fnejYyZ0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nur leider konnte ich es sofort wieder Vergessen, als ich die Regeln las. Zu lang und Musik im Hintergrund. So musste ich das Andere nehmen, was weiter Oben steht.


----------



## montecuma (9. Juli 2011)

VNSR schrieb:


> Fraps kann das auch. Bei einem Häckchen bei "Monitor Aero desktop" werden auch die Desktopaktivitäten aufgenommen.



Ah, thanks... wusst ich nicht. Trotzdem schade, dass man keinen Bereich festlegen kann, der aufgenommen werden soll.


----------



## VNSR (9. Juli 2011)

Kotor schrieb:


> @>ExX<:
> Natürlich gehen die Frames runter wenn man mit Fraps aufnimmt. Ich denke es stellt sich auch die Frage wohin das Fraps video gespeichert wird. Ich speichere meine 4320x900 fraps videos auf eine Sata3 (6GB/s) Platte von der das jeweilige Spiel NICHT gestartet wurde. Hab eine "schwache" ATI HD 5770.
> Während der Aufnahme bleibt fast kein Spiel ruckelfrei. Ein anderes Programm habe ich noch nicht probiert.


 
Die Festplatten und der Prozessor sind die Hauptkriterien bei einer Frapsaufnahme. Bei Festplatten empfiehlt sich eine SSD für schnelle Zugriffszeiten und bei den Prozessoren machen die akt. Sandy-Bridges imom eine gute Figur. Meine Q9550 bremst meine beiden GTX480 jedesmal stark ein. Daher wird im Herbst auf SB gewechselt...freu!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. Juli 2011)

VNSR schrieb:


> Hast du auch schon MSI Afterburner und Playclaw ausprobiert? Mit denen klappt es auch recht gut.


 hab grade den afterburner ausprobiert und leider festgestellt, dass er keinen ton aufzeichnet...  schade, das hätte ein gutes video gegeben 
aber das bild ist dafür gestochen scharf bei akzeptablen frameeinbrüchen


----------



## marvelmaster (9. Juli 2011)

Hm wieso der Satz mit dem Urheberzeug da wenn sowieso keine andere Musik mit drin sein darf... und Ingamemusik is auch urheberrechtlich geschützt... wenn wir jetzt schon anfangen kleinlich zu werden-.-

Dementsprechend sind auch keine Videos zugelassen, wo irgendwelches Erzähle von Teamspeak oder so dabei sind.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. Juli 2011)

und als nächstes beschweren sich die leute über urheberrechtsverletzungen im desktop-wettbewerb, weil da geschützte hintergrundbilder benutzt worden sein könnten 
mal ehrlich, man kann es auch übertreiben!!


----------



## gamestoplay (10. Juli 2011)

Ich mache so gerne Videos und hab mir erst neulich ein neues  Intro zusammengebastelt was ich auf urheberrechtlich geschütze Musik abgestimmt hab .... DOH


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. Juli 2011)

ja, hab auch gestern eine wahnsinns killstreak in crysis 2 mit msi afterburner aufgenommen und dann gemerkt, dass das prog keinen ton aufzeichnet -.- musste daher zwangsläufig mit musik unterlegen.
ich entwickel hier echt noch richtig spaß an der videobearbeitung, auch wenn ich mich auf dem gebiet noch ganz klar als noob bewege 

hier mal die neueste kreation, auch wenn sie nicht für den wettbewerb genutzt werden kann 

stolz bin ich auf den kill counter oben links, der nicht wenig arbeit war und die beschleunigte wiedergabe bei langweiligen stellen 

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/2890/Crysis-2-Killstreak[/HWCLIP]


----------



## marvelmaster (10. Juli 2011)

Hm wie haste denn das gemacht ich überleb nach nem Kill in C2 nur 3 Sekunden...

Naja wie dem auch sei ich hab endlich ein Video gefunden was zulässig ist...
Ist sogar in Full HD und mal bisl was anderes 

*BITTE FOLGENDES VIDEO FÜR DEN WETTBEWERB REGISTRIEREN!!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=08o98CP1j4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dayst (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

eine Frage hätte ich da nocht gibt es eine Vorgabe mit welchen Editoren wir das wieder bearbeiten können oder muss es das normale Gameplayvideo seine ohne Videobearbeitung? 

Dann noch was für eine Qualität muss das Video haben oder darf ich da frei wählen ?

Mfg Dayst


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juli 2011)

Dayst schrieb:


> (...)


 Soweit ich weiß, darfst du jedes Programm benutzen, du musst halt nur die Regeln beachten.
Und die Quali ist egal, nur sollte sie möglichst gut sein(lade gerade 1920x1080 hoch...) damit die Leute auch für dich stimmen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## >ExX< (11. Juli 2011)

du darfst die qualität frei wählen und zusammen schneiden darfst du das video auch, nur der original ton vom game muss erhalten bleiben

Edit: faceless war schneller ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Juli 2011)

So, hier mein (vorläufiger) Beitrag zum Videowettbewerb:

Versuch #1, wird NICHT teilnehmen!


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGKozSI17cc


Falls ich mich bis zum 15.08.2011 für ein anderes Video entscheide, wird es editiert.

Versuch #2:
*USK 18*


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RCOtp3dVOE




MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
Ach ja, das Video hat eine Auflösung von 1920x1080!

3dit2:
3 min max!!
OK, ein neues Video wird erstellt!

3dit3:
Videoversuch #2 hinzugefügt!


----------



## relaxzR (12. Juli 2011)

*1.* So, ich habe letztens ein Call of Duty 4 (promod) Video, komplett selbst gemacht und würde es gerne für den Wettbewerb benutzen, so nur das Problem ist, ich habe dort Musik, diese Musik ist *NICHT* Urheberrechtlich geschützt und man kann dieses Lied so ziemlich überall Kostenlos und Legal herunterladen. So, nun sehe ich aber dass man "eigentlich" gar keine Lieder verwenden darf, sondern nur den Spiele Ton. Naja eigentlich kein Problem, selbst wenn ich aus dem Video nur das Lied rausnehmen muss, ( einfach wieder bei Vegas öffnen Lied raus, Fertig.) Aber das macht die ganze Sache mit Video machen/bearbeiten ganz schön langweilig und schränkt einen ganz schön ein.

*2.* Dieses Spiel ist Modifiziert, aber dadurch wird und wirkt es nicht brutaler, (Da nicht mal mehr Blut zu sehen ist denke ich dass es kein Problem ist.)

*3.* Ich habe jetzt Adobe After Effects Cs3 (3D Text); Vegas Pro 8.0 (Schneiden/Editieren/ Color Corrections) und MeGUI (Qualität) für dieses Video benutzt, also naja für mich ist es gut wenn ich diese Programme Besitze, aber ist es nicht Ungerecht für die Anderen? ( Da Denke ich aber auch dass es *KEIN* Problem ist, weil nichts in den Regeln über einschränkung von Programmen steht.)

*4.* Dieses Video ist zu 100% Selbst gemacht! Ich hoffe euch gefällt das Video selbst wenn ihr keine Call of Duty ((4)promod) Fans seid.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3JGYM9OI5G8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



    PCGH URL : PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE - Video Portal powered by Hardwareclips.com
Youtube URL : YouTube - ‪[COD4] FEEL THE RHYTHM‬‏


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. Juli 2011)

cooles video, nur wie du schon sagtest leider unbrauchbar für den wettbewerb. finde die einschränkungen auch nicht so schön, weil einem da eine menge möglichkeiten genommen werden sich künstlerisch auszutoben. auf der anderen seite wird es vllt einfach nur aufwendiger ,wenn man nur mit den ingame sounds und musikstücken aushalten muss


----------



## marvelmaster (12. Juli 2011)

Video an sich nich schlecht nur ohne Musik wirds dann halt wie jedes andere Shooter oder Rennspielvideo


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Juli 2011)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> Video an sich nich schlecht nur ohne Musik wirds dann halt wie jedes andere Shooter oder Rennspielvideo


 So sind die Regeln...

Neues Video online, neuer Versuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ttbewerb-ausgabe-08-2011-a-6.html#post3196182


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (12. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Im Startposting fehlen noch einige Angaben, die liefern wir nach. Grundsätzlich sollten keine gewaltverherrlichenden Szenen zu sehen sein.


 Da fehlen jede Menge Angaben , erstmal vielleicht was man hier überhaupt machen soll ?


----------



## VNSR (13. Juli 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Da fehlen jede Menge Angaben , erstmal vielleicht was man hier überhaupt machen soll ?


 


> Bei Facebook, Youtube und Co. sind neben Musik-Clips oder Filmschnipseln mit lustigem Inhalt immer mehr Spiele-Videos zu finden, die Lösungswege beschreiben oder wie in einer Art virtuellen Sportschau spektakuläre Spielszenen oder Analysen von Clan-Spielen zeigen.


 
Dieses Zitat stammt aus der News, indem der Wettbewerb angekündigt wurde. Es wäre vllt hilfreich für die Teilnehmer, wenn die Redaktion das noch im Startposting erwähnen würde. Im Klartext, sollen hier nicht mit cooler Musik untermalte Videos gepostet werden, sondern geniale Lösungswege, außergewöhnliche Bugs, o.Ähnliches.


----------



## marvelmaster (13. Juli 2011)

genauso seh ich das auch


----------



## relaxzR (14. Juli 2011)

So ich Render gerade meinen 2. (brauchbaren) Versuch ohne Musik aber mit unterhaltenden bzw. "spannenden" Szenen. Ich habe wieder Cod4 als Spiel ausgesucht da ich mit meinem Team bei Cups und andern Events gute Szenen gemacht habe.


----------



## relaxzR (14. Juli 2011)

So dies ist jetzt mein zweiter Versuch für den PCGH VideoWettbewerb.
Da wir leider auf Musik verzichten müssen, dachte ich mir:" Wieso mach ich nicht einfach ein kleinen Fraghighlight von mir, jede dieser Szenen ist aus einem Cup oder einem Clanbase Match. In jedem dieser Matches spielen zwei Teams ( 5vs5) im S&D ( Search and Destroy) Modus. Alle dieser Matches wurden mit UAC3 gespielt ( Universal Anti Cheat).  

Mein Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/relaxzRR
            Youtube URL: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tizuZxPSi90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


                PCGH URL: [HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/2989/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-My-cod4-Highlight-for-PCGH[/HWCLIP]


Xtreme Night Cupz:

Cup site: xtreme-Nightcupz - News

Dat Cup: xtreme-Nightcupz - News...

Stream: http://www.own3d.tv/user/Sirius21#/watch/142554

Hall of Fame : xtreme-Nightcupz - News


----------



## Vasili8181 (15. Juli 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng46a8CEulI
Für den Wettbewerb
Call of Duty Black OPS
FFA HC
ab 18 FSK
Am ende hat der Admin mich gekicked


----------



## Kotor (15. Juli 2011)

Zurück,

eventuell ein video für den Wettbewerb "Beitrag bearbeiten" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtWwrq0gAOo

Dankeschön ! an:
IcE La GlacE ICEnhancer1.25
ENB by Boris
Pcgames


----------



## VNSR (16. Juli 2011)

Lieg ich da richtig, dass man in dem Vid außer zum Schluss, gar keine originalen Ingame-Sounds hört?


----------



## gamestoplay (16. Juli 2011)

Hier ist mein Video musste die Musik beim Intro weglassen aber ich bin froh das hier hin und wieder wettbewerbe stattfinden Danke PCGH  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5JNpRHZtDIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kotor (17. Juli 2011)

> Lieg ich da richtig, dass man in dem Vid außer zum Schluss, gar keine originalen Ingame-Sounds hört?



Was hältst du davon wenn ich behaupte: "Ich habe mich in GTA in eine ruhige Ecke gestellt und diesen Song in-game recorded"


Ok .... ich sollte das Projekt nochmal rendern. Man sieht doch dass ICH eine neue Grafikkarte nötig habe  (leider ohne eyefinity)


----------



## VNSR (17. Juli 2011)

So hier ist mein Video-Beitrag zum Wettbewerb. Alles ist original Ingame.

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/2998/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Battlefield-Bad-Company-2-Beatbox-BC2BEATBOX[/HWCLIP]


Hier die Youtube-Version:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhrx9fYR1Lk


----------



## Invisible_XXI (18. Juli 2011)

cooles video! an sowas hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich nahm ab, dass es vermutlich viel zu viel zeit kosten würde 
du solltest eine epilepsie warnung vornewegschicken!


----------



## VNSR (18. Juli 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> du solltest eine epilepsie warnung vornewegschicken!



Jupp, in der UTube-Version hab ichs schon reingeschrieben. K.A. wie man das bei HWC mach könnte.


----------



## SEiKO (19. Juli 2011)

Spoiler



Mein Beitrag (noch nicht Final)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gN2GLCTJD-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Hier nun mein Finaler Beitrag, ist eine Extended Version des Ersten (siehe Spoiler[Show])




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKnMU3ltQIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sulami (19. Juli 2011)

Nahezu das gleiche wie im Newspost, aber mit Replaymusik:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hS1rA2vbkww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vielleicht nehme ich auch noch was neues auf, werde diesen Post dann editieren.

Grüße


----------



## marvelmaster (19. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob man Leute gewinnen lassen sollte, die entweder voll reich sind oder 100% illegal erworbene software im über 2000€ wert für ihr Video benutzen :\


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Juli 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0ZwYZ6s2mc

Nichts atemberaubendes, aber ein netter Gymkhana-Run bei dem am ende 510.000 Punkte auf meinem Konto standen 
Leider sieht man nach dem umwandeln nichts mehr von dem ganzen Downsampling


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (19. Juli 2011)

dann will ich auch mal:

//och hmpf nur 3 Minuten?

ok dann halt das hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0gRBJV5Nfs

ist mir in meiner ersten oder zweiten runde Shift 2 passiert...


----------



## jensi251 (19. Juli 2011)

Das Video das ich hochladen wollte ist leider 11min lang.
Keine Lust das zu (be)schneiden. Dann lass ich das lieber sein.

@*Z3R0B4NG*
Die Maximallänge für das Wettbewerbs-Video beträgt 3 Minuten (180 Sekunden)


----------



## Arazis (19. Juli 2011)

Mein Beitrag

http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/3013/PCGH-Videowettbewerb-Firelands

[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/3013/PCGHVideowettbewerb-Firelands[/HWCLIP]


----------



## Aîm (20. Juli 2011)

trifft sich ja wirklich gut, dass ich gerade etwas footage rumfliegen hab

*challenge accepted face*

€: hier mein beitrag





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Vp9zK-mWiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist das video in der form den richtlinien entsprechend?


----------



## jay.gee (20. Juli 2011)

Hier mal ein kleiner Live-Mitschnitt, von Gestern Abend, aus meiner   Sicht in einem AH64-Apache als Bordschütze. Die Einheiten agieren voll   dynamisch der Situation entsprechend - da ist nichts gescriptet.   Beteiligt waren neben unserem Apache ein BlackHawk, ein Huey und ein   OH-6  Little Bird:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUXVOsylEEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juli 2011)

jay.gee schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Live-Mitschnitt, von Gestern Abend, aus meiner   Sicht in einem AH64-Apache als Bordschütze. Die Einheiten agieren voll   dynamisch der Situation entsprechend - da ist nichts gescriptet.   Beteiligt waren neben unserem Apache ein BlackHawk, ein Huey und ein   OH-6  Little Bird:
> (...)


 Das Video ist zu lang.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## VNSR (23. Juli 2011)

Oha, ArmA auf 3min zu kürzen wäre ja schon fast ein Verbrechen . Aber ich denke mal nicht, dass er das Video für den Wettbewerb gepostet hat.


----------



## Jumbo-GER- (23. Juli 2011)

hi,3 minuten und nur originalsound ?
hab da immo nur das . Ist das schon übertriebene Gewalt ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHoWYIlEpTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Wird ja höchstwarscheinlich nicht an der verlosung teilnehmen,daher kuck ich ma nach nem MW2 Vid.


----------



## Gast1668121804 (24. Juli 2011)

Hier mein Video. Mirror's Edge mit maximaler Bildqualität





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=03DMBTaW1ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auflösung: 1280x720 (Nur für Aufnahme, mein PC ist zu langsam um 1920x1080 flüssig aufzuzeichnen)

Ingame settings: Maximum image quality | PhysX enabled

Nvidia GeForce Driver settings:

Antialiasing compatibility: 0x004010C1
Antialiasing - Behavior Flags: None
Antialiasing - Mode: Override any application settting
Antialiasing - Setting: 4x Multisampling
Antialiasing - Transparency Supersampling: 4x Sparse Grid Supersampling
Anisotropic filtering setting: 16x - Equals 64x due to Supersampling AA
Texture Filtering - LOD bias: -1
Texture Filtering - Negative LOD bias: Allow
Texture Filtering - Quality: High quality
Vertical Sync: On


Frames limitiert auf 30/s wegen Aufnahme.


----------



## Jumbo-GER- (24. Juli 2011)

So hab noch ein paar unbearbeitete videos die in die Kriterien passen gefunden.
Das erste ist ne objektive einschätzung meines Overlordcharakters hab ich noch gefunden


[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3390/Overlord[/HWCLIP]



Das zweite ist für den Wettbewerb gedacht . Es sind CoDBO ausschnitte die ich ganz nett fand.
Für die Katzenlaute im ersten video besitze ich die Urheberrechte hoffe das gilt nicht als Untermalung.


[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3391/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-CoD-BO[/HWCLIP]


----------



## SEiKO (25. Juli 2011)

Hab jetzt in meinem Post meinen finalen Beitrag hinzugefügt - ist eine Extended Version des ersten Videos
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ttbewerb-ausgabe-08-2011-a-8.html#post3224085


----------



## jamie (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo, hab nochmal ein neues Video gemacht, weil das alte dadurch, dass ich es cutten musste einfach nur noch blöd war. Dieses hier bitte für den Wettbewerb (die Übergänge zwischen den einzelnen Musikstücken sind ziemlich kantig, aber ich durfte die Tonspur eben nicht bearbeiten ; / ):  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2oKSIs6jTrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Unter: http://www.youtube.com/user/Teamcharger?feature=mhee  könnt ihr euch die uncut Fassung daes früheren Videos angucken.


----------



## Elloco (26. Juli 2011)

_Dieses Video für den Wettbewerb bitte_
[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3417/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-How-2-kill-a-Camper[/HWCLIP]

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3416/Black-Ops-Funny[/HWCLIP]

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3418/BO-Triple-Action[/HWCLIP]


----------



## Domidragon (27. Juli 2011)

Hm schwere Entscheidung, welches ich nun für den Wettbewerb nehme. Wohl das hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8HWtePw6tM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ansonsten steht noch das:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwMleaY7P7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Oder das zur Auswahl:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6FrJSLO1DQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hoffe Machinimas sind auch erlaubt und nicht nur spielszenen, wobei Machinimas ja eigentlich Spielszenen sind 

greez


----------



## BaronSengir (27. Juli 2011)

Beitrag. Keine Altersbeschränkung.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wS5eFJFhA8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## toyzruz (27. Juli 2011)

Dürfen in einem Video auch MEHRERE Spiele gezeigt werden?


----------



## Spinal (27. Juli 2011)

Hier ist mein Beitrag:
Ein kleines Crysis 2 Video im Stile eines Trailers. Hoffe es gefällt euch. Habe alles selbser aus dem Spiel aufgenommen. Ich habe es als USK 18 eingestuft da Crysis 2 USK 18 hat. Es sind aber keine besonders gewaltätigen Szenen enthalten.


Crysis 2 | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal

[hwclip]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3425/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Crysis-2[/hwclip]

bye
Spinal


----------



## Mkus (27. Juli 2011)

Need for Speed Shift 2 "Rodeo Ride" | PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE - Video Portal powered by Hardwareclips.com


----------



## jamie (27. Juli 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich ein Machinimatool für bad Company2?


----------



## Speedy1988 (27. Juli 2011)

dfdfdf


----------



## VNSR (27. Juli 2011)

@domidragon. Echt sehr geile Videos, aber leider für den Wettbewerb untauglich, da auf der Audiospur nur der Originalton des Spiels zu hören sein darf und keine zusätzliche Musikuntermalung. Ansonsten echt gut gemacht.


----------



## Domidragon (27. Juli 2011)

> Gibt es eigentlich ein Machinimatool für bad Company2?


Nein leider nicht...

@VNSR
Nicht? im ersten post steht doch nur, dass man die Lizenzen haben muss aber es nicht grundsätzlich verboten ist oder hab ich was übersehen? man, das ist ja blöd. naja ohne musik bringt das nix. ich frag mich ja wie man einfach nur ingame videos bewertet, jeder kann eine belibiege Szene in nem Spiel aufnehmen und wo hochladen, dass hat ja nicht mehr viel mit "kunst" zu tun -.- bin ja mal gespannt was hier raus wird. bleibe jedenfalls mal hier und verfolge mal weiter, was hier zum sieger ernannt wird. 

Ich guck mal die platten durch, ob ich was ansehliches ohne musik zusammen schneiden kann. material habe ich genug auf den platten 

hm die outtakes von Red Sand in ein video packen ohne musik vlt. die sind immer ganz witzig^^

greez

EDIT:


> Die Tonspur darf nur den Original-Ton des Spiels beinhalten.


Axo gefunden, dann hab ich das falsch interpretiert. Denn normalerweise ersetzt man auch den originalton des spiels, da diese meist komisch sind. also vom sounddesign her, nicht die musik.
ich hab das so interpretiert, aber dann ist hier wohl der gesamte "ton"(Sound und musik) gemeint. naja schade. wie gesagt, ich guck mal ob ichs noch hinbekomme die outtakes zusammen zu basteln^^

EDIT:
PS: dein beatbox BC2 video ist ja der hammer, erinnert mich an das gunsounds video von BF2^^ machst du musik? bock für unser Red Sand Projekt zu komponieren? Suchen noch talentierte musiker


----------



## VNSR (27. Juli 2011)

Ich mach gelegentlich Musik, heute leider weniger als früher. Finde einfach die Zeit nicht mehr dafür. Aber kann es sein, dass wir gerade ungefähr vor 1h BC2- Arica Harbour gespielt haben?^^


----------



## Kurtiii (28. Juli 2011)

Werd auch mal nen VIdeo reinstellen XD


----------



## Kurtiii (28. Juli 2011)

Hier mein Video für den Wettbewerb:
Lustige Anfängerversuche bei GRID

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3481/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Grid-die-ersten-Versuche[/HWCLIP]


----------



## Domidragon (28. Juli 2011)

> Aber kann es sein, dass wir gerade ungefähr vor 1h BC2- Arica Harbour gespielt haben?


JA!  hab ich mir gedacht das du das warst. Als ich den namen bei Youtube sah. du gingst ja richtig ab da^^ striker immer ganz oben, oder meistens  (Wie ich^^)

war noch eine entspannungsrunde nach nem langen drehabend für red sand 

der eine moretti oder wie der hies, der war stange. immer Headshot mit der gol. zuerst dachten wir der cheatet doch. ein besuch auf der statsseite, der hat über 60h mit der gol, 50h mit der m24 und so -.- was ein **** 

naja, waren heftige runden^^

geiler zufall


----------



## VNSR (28. Juli 2011)

Jupp Moretti ging schon ab, wenn man ihn entdeckt hat, wars oft zu spät (rrrrrhhhh). Ich bin nachher vom Server gegangen weil meine Teammates nur noch gecampt haben  . PCGH hat sogar einen BC2-Clan^^ - Letztens hab ich einen aufm Server getroffen. Werd mal iwann reinschauen, wer aus dem Forum hier noch alles BC2 zockt .


----------



## >ExX< (28. Juli 2011)

Ich zum Beispiel, ist übrigends ein Multi Gaming Clan 
Aber in letzter Zeit waren echt viele Camper usw. unterwegs, und laggs 
deshalb zock ich nicht so oft


----------



## e$cape (28. Juli 2011)

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3509/Test-Video-dVb-Clan[/HWCLIP]

Nur ein Test mit den Farben sagt mal was ihr davon haltet !


----------



## x3blackillx3 (29. Juli 2011)

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3510/Call-of-Duty-Montage[/HWCLIP]

Hier Youtube Link für bessere Qualität ----> ‪Call of Duty Black Ops Montage‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## toyzruz (29. Juli 2011)

Womit hast du denn dein Video gemacht (bzw. diese coole Anfangsschrift von deinem Nick mit den ganzen Linien)?


----------



## massendefekt (29. Juli 2011)

Mein Video zum Wettbewerb
Warum immer diese neuen Spiele 

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3511/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Super-Mario-KultSpiel[/HWCLIP]


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Juli 2011)

x3blackillx3 schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Video zum Wettbewerb
> [HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3510/Call-of-Duty-Montage[/HWCLIP]
> Hier Youtube Link für bessere Qualität ----> ‪Call of Duty Black Ops Montage‬‏ - YouTube


 regeln lesen... damit wirst du nicht teilnehmen können


----------



## x3blackillx3 (29. Juli 2011)

Mit After Effects


----------



## x3blackillx3 (29. Juli 2011)

Dann mach ich einfach den Ton raus und dann geht´s ?


----------



## toyzruz (29. Juli 2011)

darf ich NUR den Sound ausm Spiel nehmen ,,,????? Das wird ja voll öde ...


----------



## x3blackillx3 (29. Juli 2011)

anscheind schon.
eig. schade


----------



## StefanGeb (29. Juli 2011)

Sacred 2 is toll, besonders wenn man mit einer brennenden E-Gitarre drauf los schlägt  

Hier ist mein Video zum Wettbewerb!!! 



[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3531/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Sacred2-Brennende-EGitarre[/HWCLIP]


----------



## x3blackillx3 (29. Juli 2011)

weis eig einer wie genau die Videos bewertet werden ?


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juli 2011)

werden die nicht von der community bewertet?


----------



## x3blackillx3 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube nur von den Admins oder so.
aber würde gerne wissen nach welchen kriterien


----------



## e$cape (30. Juli 2011)

Ich werde dieses video nehmen für den Wettbewerb.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQtjYf4TQow


----------



## toyzruz (30. Juli 2011)

Könnte ein MOD mal was dazu sagen?

Hab jetzt die Soundspur / Musikspur/einen Song von einem Gamevideo als "Grundlage" genommen, das video teilweise verwendet und dann eben nur noch den SOund/das Lied laufen lassen und andere Videospuren drübergelegt ... das geht ja wohl ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2011)

meinst du die Bewertung?
Bin bei der Organisation dieses Wettbewerbes nicht involviert, aber bislang gab es bei jedem einzelnen Wettbewerb eine Vorauswahl durch Red&Mod, die dann der Comm zur Abstimmung gestellt wurde.


----------



## x3blackillx3 (30. Juli 2011)

Achso alles klar


----------



## VNSR (30. Juli 2011)

toyzruz schrieb:


> Könnte ein MOD mal was dazu sagen?
> 
> Hab jetzt die Soundspur / Musikspur/einen Song von einem Gamevideo als "Grundlage" genommen, das video teilweise verwendet und dann eben nur noch den SOund/das Lied laufen lassen und andere Videospuren drübergelegt ... das geht ja wohl ...



Es darf nichts außer dem Ton der originalen Audiospur zu hören sein.


----------



## tarikizbad (31. Juli 2011)

Ich würde auch gern teilnehmen jedoch habe ich noch ein paar fragen.

Es ist nicht erlaubt lizenzfreie Musik zu nehmen aber wie siehts mit der OST von Mirrors Edge aus wenn ich ein Mirrors Edge Video machen will ? Darf ich die dann nicht aus dem Spiel extrahieren und benutzen ? Man kann ja auch die Musik einfach lauter stellen und die Umgebungssounds einfach muten und schon hat man den Soundtrack. Die Sache bzgl der Musik lässt teilweise zuviel Fragen offen mMn. Darf man nun überhaupt Lizenzfreie Musik benutzen ? Ich konnte das aus  den bisherigen beiträgen nicht wirklich rauslesen und für eine schnelle  Antwort wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## VNSR (31. Juli 2011)

tarikizbad schrieb:


> Ich konnte das aus den bisherigen beiträgen nicht wirklich rauslesen und für eine schnelle Antwort wäre ich dankbar.


 
Du sollst ja auch nicht die Beiträge lesen um die Regeln zu kennen. Lies dir mal den Startpost durch. Was deine Frage betrifft: Es ist egal ob die Musik lizenzfrei oder lizenzpflichtig ist. Ist im Video etwas anderes zu hören als das was man sieht, verstößt dies gegen die Regeln. Das ist meine Interpretation der Regeln.


----------



## Jumbo-GER- (31. Juli 2011)

Soo schwer zu verstehen sind die Regeln ja nun nicht wie hier einige tun.
es ist nur der sound erlaubt der beim videoaufzeichnen inGame zuhören ist.
Keine nachträglich zugefügten Sounds etc.


----------



## toyzruz (31. Juli 2011)

das ist ja lahm...


----------



## VNSR (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn du dir alles genau durchgelesen hättest, würdest wissen, dass es sich hier nicht um tolle mit Musik untermalte Shootervideos geht. Davon gibt es schon genung im Netz. Das was hier gesucht wird sind Besonderheiten eines Spiels, das im Video hervorgehoben wird. Geniale Lösungswege, außergewöhnliche Grafik/Sound, gutes Gameplay o.Ä.


----------



## toyzruz (31. Juli 2011)

is gut ... sry das ich net überall meinen Smiley hinsetz


----------



## Risen-Fan (31. Juli 2011)

Hey,
wollt mal fragen ob man beim Video reinstellen irgendwas besonderes beachten sollte, außer halt USK beachten und Orginaltonspur verwenden, gibts irgendwelche Tips für die Videos??
Danke für eure antworten!


----------



## Risen-Fan (31. Juli 2011)

A ja da oben steht schon das richtige


----------



## CooperakaTigger (31. Juli 2011)

Hier noch mein Beitrag zum Video Contest: 


http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3541/Assassins-Creed-Brotherhood-Silent-Kill-Action

Musste das Video löschen und nochmal uploaden, da die Audio Tonspur in After Effects verloren gegangen ist  jetzt ist sie aber wieder dran.


----------



## MSDOS_Koenig (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo ihr, hier Video von Prince of Persia (Teil 1)
Hab für den Wettbewerb mal die besten Szenen zusammen geschnitten + ein kleiner Trick wie man ohne Schwert durchs erste Level kommt. 
MEIN VIDEO FÜR DEN WETTBEWERB 


[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3540/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Prince-of-Persia[/HWCLIP]


----------



## Hellboy29 (1. August 2011)

Servus 
*Video für den Wettbewerb*
FIFA 11 Deutschland gegen Spanien.
Der Fallrückzieher gefällt mir persönlich am besten. 
Wäre das Ergebniss doch auch bloß zur WM so ausgefallen... 

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3583/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-FIFA-11-Deutschland-Spanien[/HWCLIP]


----------



## VNSR (2. August 2011)

Hä, ich hab da keinen Fallrückzieher gesehen???


----------



## Hellboy29 (2. August 2011)

Das erste Tor für die Spanier, kommt sogar noch 2 mal als Wiederholung


----------



## toyzruz (2. August 2011)

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3627/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Starcraft-2-meets-Mafia-Coming-Home-toyzruz[/HWCLIP]



Mein Beitrag


----------



## Hellboy29 (2. August 2011)

Wieso können eigentlich manchmal die Videos nicht aufgerufen werden? Hat ich jetzt schon nen paar mal is dort der Server überlastet oder weiß jemand andere Gründe?


----------



## Ambiguous (2. August 2011)

Moin moin,
bin zwar neu im Pcgh-Forum, lese diese aber schon seit längerem. Da ich  derzeit auf der suche nach einer guten Grafikkarten für einen neuen Pc  von mir bin, ist mir daher dieser Wettbewerb gerade recht.
Mein Beitrag ist ein kurzer Einblick in das Spiel 'Trine' von  Frozenbyte, was nicht allzuvielen bekannt sein dürfte, da es nicht unter  die Rubrik der kommerziellen Spiele fällt. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch  trotzdem und überzeugt vielleicht sogar mal die Finger von kommerziellen  Spielen zu lassen (auch wenn das nicht heißt das diese schlecht  sind^^).
*
Dieses Video ist für den Wettbewerb bestimmt:*
(Die Soundaufnahme des Spiels ist leider so schlecht [egal mit welchem  Programm, habe 3 getestet], dass ich es nun ohne hochgeladen habe. Ich  hoffe es gefällt euch trotzdem)
[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3631/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Trine-Impressionen[/HWCLIP]


----------



## >ExX< (2. August 2011)

Die Videos werden immer erst von HWClips überprüft, deshalb dauert das etwas.


----------



## MSPCFreak (2. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dieses Video ist für den Wettbewerb bestimmt:*

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3632/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Alice-Madness-Returns-Faszinierender-Irrsinn[/HWCLIP]

3 Minuten um euch einen Einblick in ein so tolles Spiel zu geben? Naja, versuchen wir es mal!
Eine kleine Compilation von einem Spiel, dass mal so gar nicht Mainstream ist und 
euch sicherlich begeistern wird! Ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen!



Gruß MS​


----------



## Hellboy29 (2. August 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Die Videos werden immer erst von HWClips überprüft, deshalb dauert das etwas.


 

Das is schon klar, meinte nach dem überprüfen wenn die Videos bereits einige Tage online sind. Vielleicht hängt natürlich auch bloß mein Explorer. Is halt nur komisch das halt auf manchen Seiten zwei Videos angezeigt werden und die nächsten drei wieder nicht. und nach nen paar Minuten sind wieder alle zu sehen. Na ja vielleicht hilft bei mir ja auch bloß ne Neuinstallation lol


----------



## Domidragon (3. August 2011)

uff, alice ist ja richtig brutal  dachte das sei ein spiel für kleinkinder oder so  oh man 

das Trin sieht spassig aus, werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## nextvision (3. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mein Beitrag für den Wettbewerb!:*

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3635/PCGH-Videowettbewerb-Cobra-11-Video[/HWCLIP]


Ich hoff euch gefällt das Video, ich dachte ich nehme mal ein anderes Spiel
welches nicht so berühmt ist! Es hat viel Spaß gemacht die Aufnahmen zu
machen und ich hoffe euch gefällt es genauso!  ​


> Die Musik darf ich benützen!
> Ich habe bei dem Urheber angefragt und ich hab von diesem die Berechtigung (danke an DJ Kreaky)
> Kanal von DJKreaky




*Mein Kanal:*
TobiasEntertainment
_Das volle Video auf YouTube:_
Stunts & Drifts Cobra11HN [by TobiasEntertainment]​
*Viel Spaß beim schauen!*


----------



## Domidragon (4. August 2011)

schön und gut, auch wenn du es benutzen darfst, es ist NUR mit original  Tonspur  Hab das zuerst auch falsch aufgefasst  trotzdem schönes  Video und vor allem interessantes Spiel, auch mal testen^^ sieht  jedenfalls irrwitzig aus


----------



## Poempel (4. August 2011)

Und hier ist mein Beitrag:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IUbFJ6HMb0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bierverkoster (5. August 2011)

Kann man in einem Video auch mehrere Spiele zeigen?


----------



## VNSR (5. August 2011)

Da es in den Regeln nicht verboten ist, denke ich dass man es darf.


----------



## PunkPuster (5. August 2011)

Hier ist mein Videobeitrag:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YuyM0ie-tS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal was anderes wie die vielen Shooter- und Rennspielvideos


----------



## Speedy1988 (5. August 2011)

[HWCLIP][HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3432/Rally-impresionen-aus-DiRT-2][/HWCLIP][/HWCLIP]


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

Also um mal was kreatives einfließen zu lassen:
[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3717/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Minecraft[/HWCLIP]
Hat mich ca. 100H Arbeit gekostet alles zu farmen etc.
Edit: Wird noch Freigeschaltet
http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3717/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Minecraft


----------



## sinay (8. August 2011)

So hier meins* ist das so ok?* Die intros mit after effects und die musik am ende ist ingame musik ^^ wie findet ihr es ? Qually ist absichtlich schlecht der upload hätte sonst 19,53std gedauert und das ist mir ein wenig zulange ^^.Habe mir echt mühe gegeben .Bis jetzt sind ca. 127std darufgegangen aber das zocken hatt mal wieder spaß gemacht ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQgW0ccCAk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


P.S mein adobe Produktion premium ist erst vor 2 wochen angekommen also bitte ich fehler zu entschuldigen
edit ich lade es lieber auf youtube hoch geht schneller^^


----------



## Moirice (9. August 2011)

Da ist meins ein wenig renn aktion




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DUAcpJrjW2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[HWCLIP]‪need for speed hot pursuit‬‏ - YouTube[/HWCLIP]
He sinay echt geile arbeit sieht echt gut aus das intro vorallem


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. August 2011)

So ich hab eine kurze Frage: mal Schaun ob ihr die mir konkret beantworten könnt.

Wenn ich einen selbstgemixten Techno mix aus urherberrechtlicher Musik habe, den ich ich in mein Video einbinde, fällt das dann Auch darunter? Schließlich fällt die aufnahme und der Mix ja unter meine Rechte. Generell gelten remixes in der Techno Szene eher als grauzone. (keiner verklagt einen) .

Es handelt sich hierbei generell im unkommerzielle Musik.


----------



## >ExX< (9. August 2011)

nur der Original Spiel Ton ist erlaubt


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. August 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> nur der Original Spiel Ton ist erlaubt



Alles klar, danke


----------



## RisenOne (10. August 2011)

Hier mein Video für den Wettbewerb.
Ein Zusammenschnitt von toller grafischer Umgebung und den unterschiedlichsten Kampfsystemen in RISEN

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3773/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Risen[/HWCLIP]


----------



## Gladiator30 (11. August 2011)

Mein Video zum Wettbewerb
Auszüge aus Sacred II - Drachenmagier

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3784/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Sacred-DragonMage[/HWCLIP]


----------



## Hidden (11. August 2011)

Cool, bin ich mal endlich auf nen Wettbewerb gestoßen der noch nicht zuende ist.
Na dann will ich mich mal ranhalten bevor die Zeit abgelaufen ist.
Sone GTX580 könnte ich für BF3 gut gebrauchen


----------



## FromDusk (12. August 2011)

Stelle hiermit zum Videowettbewerb dieses Video 
ist ein schönes spaßiges Video

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3827/PCGH-Videowettberwerb-Heavy-Weapon-Deluxe[/HWCLIP]


----------



## Hidden (12. August 2011)

Muss es eig. ein Ingame-Video sein, oder kann ich mir auch was im Editor zusammenstellen mit Fliegender Kamera usw.?


----------



## MSPCFreak (12. August 2011)

Wieviele neue Mitglieder PCGHX auf einmal bekommt! Mhhhh...komisch????!!!!


----------



## >ExX< (13. August 2011)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Wieviele neue Mitglieder PCGHX auf einmal bekommt! Mhhhh...komisch????!!!!


 
schau mal in den Nobblorros casemod gewinnspiel nach, da sind noch mehr


----------



## MSPCFreak (14. August 2011)

Ich find man sollte eine Regelung einführen, dass man erst an einem Gewinnspiel mitmachen darf, wenn man seit mind. 2 Monaten mitglied ist!


----------



## >ExX< (14. August 2011)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Ich find man sollte eine Regelung einführen, dass man erst an einem Gewinnspiel mitmachen darf, wenn man seit mind. 2 Monaten mitglied ist!


 sign
(ich hab zwar nichts gegen die anderen user, aber das wär ne gute Regelung)


----------



## djkb (14. August 2011)

Ich hoffe der einsendeschluss ist inkl. dem 15.8.^^
mein video lädt noch hoch und will nicht so schnell wie ich...


----------



## >ExX< (14. August 2011)

ja, normalerweise müsste der 15.8 inkl. sein


----------



## Hidden (14. August 2011)

Will ich doch auch hoffen, das rendern und dann das hochladen dauert noch ne weile


----------



## djkb (15. August 2011)

Für den Wettbewerb!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=clb7x_e59kQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hidden (15. August 2011)

Hier mein Beitrag.
Ist leider nicht so gut geworden, besonders den Ton hat mir Vegas irgendwie zerstört.
Naja, besser als nichts, und das Intro ist immerhin geil  (Hätte ich von dem Wettbewerb nur was früher erfahren, dann hätte ich auch mehr als einen Tag dafür gehabt ^^)

*UPDATE: Hab nen verbessertes Video eingefügt.*
Jetzt ist auch der Ton ok, und den Rest hab ich auch minimal überarbeitet

(Falls das Video nicht angezeigt wird der Link: PCGH Videowettberwerb: The Beauty of Crysis | PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE - Video Portal powered by Hardwareclips.com)
[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3856/PCGH-Videowettbewerb-The-Beauty-of-Crysis[/HWCLIP]


----------



## Darque (15. August 2011)

Mein bescheidener Beitrag zum PCGH Videowettbewerb:

*Super Street Fighter IV* 
(Genre: Beat ’em up / HUD: Ausgeblendet)
[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/3834/PCGH-Videowettbewerb-Super-Street-Fighter-IV-Pruegelspass-bis-zum-Umfallen[/HWCLIP]

YouTube: Super Street Fighter IV - Prügelspaß bis zum Umfallen - YouTube

720p DL-Version (159MB): Download
- H.264 10 Mbit/s
- AC3 320 Kbps

Zu dem Video noch paar Action-Bilder:
Galerie: Super Street Fighter 4 - abload.de


Edit: 
Das Video scheint leichte Tonprobleme bei Hardwareclips zu haben, daher ist es auch auf Youtube und als DL-Version bei Megaupload verfügbar.


----------



## MSPCFreak (15. August 2011)

@ Hidden: Schönes Video gefält mir sehr und man merkt nicht, dass du zu wenig Zeit hattest.
@ Darque: Geile Action!


----------



## Hidden (15. August 2011)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> @ Hidden: Schönes Video gefält mir sehr und man merkt nicht, dass du zu wenig Zeit hattest.


 
Danke.
Nur der Sound ist echt grottig. Ich verstehe nicht warum Vegas mir die einzelnen Ton-Sequenzen so abgehackt hat.
(Vllt. guck ich heute abend nochmal rein, ob ich noch nen paar Ton-Optimierungen hinbekomme )

Edit: So Ton Repariert bekommen ist grade am rendern 
Edit2: So neues Video geuppt und im Beitrag verändert.


----------



## Rakyr (15. August 2011)

In letzter Minute hau ich auch mal meinen Beitrag hier rein. Aber so bin ich halt, immer letzter.

GTA IV - The Lost and Damned (enthält natürlich keine besonders gewalttätigen Szenen)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWRKazCg2ZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist das 2. Video das ich je gemacht habe (das erste war auch nur 40 Sekunden)
Und da meine GTX280 für GTA 4 + Videoschnittprogramme entweder zu langsam war, oder die Programme nicht richtig funktioniert haben, hab ich das hier mit dem spielinternen Videoeditor gemacht.


----------



## Speedy1988 (16. August 2011)

So Dürfte doch bald los gehen woh kann man nochmal abstimmen? Ähm unzählen die meisten stimmen oder werden ein paar aus gewählt und dan entscheidet das los ? oder entscheidet nur das los? bin schongaspannt wer gewinnt


----------



## RisenOne (16. August 2011)

Weiß schon jemand wie es nun weiter geht? Stimmen die Admins gleich ab?


----------



## VNSR (16. August 2011)

Die Redakteure werden jetzt wohl gerade die Videos nominieren, die dann für die Community zur Abstimmung freigegeben werden. Aber komisch, dass zum Ende des Wettbewerbs noch keine News als Erinnerung erschienen ist.


----------



## RisenOne (16. August 2011)

Danke für die Info, dann werd ich mal abwarten


----------



## PCGH_Marco (16. August 2011)

Ich habe den Thread geschlossen. Wir bereiten nun die Abstimmung vor, aufgrund der Gamescom diese Woche, wird die Abstimmung erst nächste Woche Dienstag Freitag starten.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. August 2011)

Aloha, Video-Freunde. Wir starten die Abstimmung Anfang nächste Woche. Es hat diese Woche einfach zeitlich nicht geklappt und die Abstimmung soll kein Schnellschuss-Murks sein. Ich bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. August 2011)

Hier geht es zur Abstimmung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...d-pcgh-videowettbewerb-ausgabe-08-2011-a.html


----------

